# ryobi 775r weedeater broken flex cable



## rgibbar (Apr 19, 2005)

the flex cable liooks like it twisted loose right where it goes into the clutch bell. I heard you can remove the clutch bell with a small torx driver but I can't figure out how. The clutch bell spins free and the sheared cable fills the cone on the end.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You are going to have to get the broken cable out of the clutch bell somehow before you can remove it. If all else fails you will have to hacksaw the end of the clutch bell off. If you have to resort to that only cut back about 1" from the end and only cut far enough to go through the clutch bell, turn it a bit and cut some more until you cut all the way around it. You should then be able to pull out the stuck cable end and then remove and replace the clutch bell.

Don't just cut all the way through the clutch bell from one side as it is possible to be too close to the engine and cut off the end of the crankshaft... don't ask how I know this can happen


----------



## rgibbar (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks,
Now that I know what to do I'll figure out a way of getting the cable out.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

thats a good trick hankster , ill tell you how i get them out 6011 welding rod turn the welder down to like 60 reach down and stick the end of the rod on the broken off cable and un-clamp the rod from the stinger just right after it sticks good and 9 times out of ten it comes right out , i have also used an eighth inch drill bit and drilled out the center a little


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They don't allow us to have a welder  I guess they don't want us welding parts to fix them... must be the difference between a small mom & pop shop and big national chain.

As an example, we had a backpack blower that had a broken muffler. It was an older model but was still covered under an extended warranty. The muffler was no longer available but instead of doing a simple welding job on the muffler (broken bracket) they scrapped it and gave the guy a brand new one.


----------

